# Do some people leave?



## newtoOZ (May 24, 2007)

Everyone seems to be so happy to be here, but I've been wondering how many people go through all the trouble of immigrating to Australia, and then don't like it or can't adjust, and leave, either returning home or moving on. Do you know anyone who has left, and do you have any idea why?


----------



## Hazel (May 30, 2007)

An aquaintance of ours came with his wife and two kids and he lasted exactly one month!! He said he just couldn't do it. He said Oz was too expensive but I think there was more to it. He just said he had enough and packed up and went back to South Africa. I wish I could ask him exactly why he left. Another family stayed for 4 years and never adjusted and went back. But most South Africans stay happily. I think the families that move back are far and few-between. In my opinion the families that decide to go back still have strong ties to their country of origin and I feel that a big part of that has to do with the extended family that they miss so desperately. I really do feel for them. The reason this isn't a factor for me is because I only have a mother left in S.Africa and she loves it there. My sister has moved to England. My hubby only has a father in South Africa....the rest of his family is in Europe so you can see that we don't really have a huge family to miss. Are you thinking of going back?


----------



## newtoOZ (May 24, 2007)

Sometimes there are really big differences in lifestyle from one place to another. I met some South Africans who moved to America and were very unhappy when they realized that you had to be rich to have a full time live-in maid and that they couldn't even afford someone to come in and clean weekly. They said they didn't mind actually doing the work, but they couldn't stand that they had no time for themselves at all.


----------



## Hazel (May 30, 2007)

As the saying goes it takes many types of people to make the world go round. Not *all* South Africans feel that way...luckily I'm not one of them...have always cleaned my own house since moving out of my parents' house. I'm glad to not that have that silly problem. To me that's a ridiculous reason for going back. Just make a cleaning roster, I say. Hardly anyone enjoys housework...but no one likes a dirty house. More power to those who have the money for a maid in Oz


----------



## devilishdaz (Jun 20, 2007)

I think a lot of people either like it or hate it.

I'm moving to Sydney (from Manchester, UK) at the end of the year and aren't concerned at all. I have been 4 previous times as my wifes Australian, so maybe that's why I'm not concerned at all and really looking forward to it. The lifestyle is perfect and living standards so much better.

My sister is also moving with her husband to Perth at the end of July. They've never been so I'll keep you posted on their progress.

The thought of the sunshine  and the fresh fruit and veg at reasonable prices.  

Daz


----------



## newtoOZ (May 24, 2007)

I think giving up after a month is extreme. Even in the US, it can take a year to feel settled after a move to a new city.


----------



## kendra (Aug 4, 2007)

I guess it depends why you make the move. If you have children and want to give them a better life, It is worth persevering for their sake. Give it a couple of years at least before giving up. It can take time to adjust.


----------



## tygwyn (Apr 20, 2007)

Friends of ours moved back to the UK a couple of months ago. Mainly because they missed family. They've now decided that the UK is definitely not for them and are planning on moving back in about a months time!


----------



## newtoOZ (May 24, 2007)

I imagine that when you move back you see the place with different eyes. I'm expecting something of a shock when I go back. Oh, I'm here on a short-term job transfer, so for me it's always been a temporary thing.


----------



## newlife33 (Aug 1, 2007)

I'm sure some people leave. Many people who move around just can't seem to enjoy staying in one place. They like to move from one place to another. Although, there must be some people who just do not like it here. Everyone has their own tastes.


----------

